# Cannot access hidden files



## CyCo (Apr 12, 2007)

My computer was recently infected with the Fujack Virus.

Some files were hidden.

Whenever i click the option to show all files and apply, it shows the "show all" option as enabled. 

But i cannot see the hidden files.

When i go back to the option, it is disabled.

Basically i enable it but it keeps resetting to disabled .. 

what do i do ?? (except for format  )


----------



## anandk (Apr 12, 2007)

try this :

Open your registry and find or create the key below. 

Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, called "Hidden" and set it according to the value data below. 

Exit your registry; you may need to restart or log out of Windows for the change to take effect. 

Registry Settings 
User Key: [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
Advanced]
Value Name: Hidden
Data Type: REG_DWORD (DWORD Value)
Value Data: (1 = show hidden, 2 = do not show)

c this too *www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/961/


----------



## Mr2501 (Apr 23, 2007)

To correctly show the hidden files you have to restore the default value of this registry keys:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\NOHIDDEN
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000002

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidden\SHOWALL
"DefaultValue"=dword:00000002

Regards


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Apr 23, 2007)

I think this is due to a virus:Brontok. I had a similar problem. I deleted brontok from linux, edited the registry and the problem was solved


----------



## alok4best (Apr 24, 2007)

Even I hd the same problem 3 days back..changed the DWord value,and added a new entry to registry..everything smooth now..


----------

